# Recommend enclosure size?



## Kaddock (Jan 2, 2010)

I have this Sphodromantis that I received from Peter, but I'm not sure what species exactly it is... I was just wondering if I could get some advice since I've never had this type before. What is the recommended enclosure size for this guy? I read that the females can get up to 5 inches, and I think this one is a female... How big do they get? I don't count the segment with the anus and such attached to it when sexing, correct? Cause if I did she would have seven segments...

:blink: 

Here are some awful pictures:

The mantis is mostly a very white-greenish at this point, with red horizontal stripes in the eyes and brown legs with brown highlights on the rest of the body


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

They are a medium sized mantis. I would go wtih something larger than the standard 32 oz deli cup but nothing too large.

Go here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


----------



## Kaddock (Jan 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> They are a medium sized mantis. I would go wtih something larger than the standard 32 oz deli cup but nothing too large.Go here:
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


Thanks Rick, I was thinking the same thing, just wanted to make sure I didn't have a giant on my hands. Gauging by your pictures (which are much better than the last ones I saw on sexing) I guess this is a male. Well poo, I wanted a female!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

The ones in my picture thread are giant asians, not the african mantis. The african mantis like you have is a medium species. Don't try to use size as your reference. It is best to count the segments.


----------

